# short term to long term visa of spain



## sohail (Aug 9, 2011)

hi friends i am new here and i would like to know that if i apply for visit visa to spain n when i will reach there then can i futher apply for the long term visa from spain.and can i work there or not.please give me the right direction.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sohail said:


> hi friends i am new here and i would like to know that if i apply for visit visa to spain n when i will reach there then can i futher apply for the long term visa from spain.and can i work there or not.please give me the right direction.


The answer is no. Your long-term visa must be applied for in your own country, and to work, you need to be sponsored by a company in Spain.


----------

